# Voopoo VM5 coils not fitting



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)

Hi all,

So a colleague of mine just went to town to buy coils for hos Drag Max. They were out of stock on the VM6, so he got 2 VM5's. It doesn't fit in his pod. Now he says this has happened on the VM5's in the past as well. Anyone that has experienced something similar? Makes me a tad worried as I also got some VM5's when they had no stock on VM6's. I haven't used it yet as I am using the VM1's that came with the mod. So I can't say whether or not mine fits.

Just trying to get some answers for him right now as he is not on the forum.


----------

